# IUI using donor sperm as a single woman



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello

My first post here - please bear with me!

I am about to embark on a course of IUI as a single woman, using donor sperm.
I wondered whether anyone else had been through this recently, or (ideally) was about to go through it to form a mutual support group?

Thanks!

Should I post this on the donor sperm page too?


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi lil


You've come to the right place  .  There are heaps of us on the 'single women' threads.  Not sure how to post a link  , but if you go to the main 'Infertility and fertility support' page then find 'donor sperm/eggs' your'll see the 'single women' link.
See you there!
Upsyxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.

I find the threads there too long, and I lose everything! I posted there but can't find it now.

Never mind - sorry for putting it in the wrong place btw xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Lil

As Upsy says, you've come to the right place! I know what you mean about some of the single women's threads being very long, there are quite a lot of us now! It might be worth you posting on the Single Women having IUI thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.0 as there are others in your situation posting there, plus people like Upsy and I who have been through IUI treatment and been lucky enough to have our dreams come true.

How are things going with your treatment? Wishing you loads of luck   

Some1

xx


----------

